# Ordering curling irons online? Europe?



## user79 (Apr 28, 2007)

Anyone know where I can order hair tools online? I'm looking for a large barrelled (like 1" or more) curling iron. The thing is, it needs to be from a European site, or a place that sells international electrical stuff too because we have a different voltage here. We have 220V whereas N. America has 115V, so the voltage needs to be compatible.

Any suggestions would be really appreciated.


----------



## veilchen (Apr 28, 2007)

The only site I can think of at the moment is www.hqhair.com. They're from the UK, but I haven't ordered from them yet and I don't know how great their selection of curling irons is. Same goes for the German site www.hairshop-online.de, but it looks like they have a good selection. There's also www.hairshop24.com (German) ...

Good luck with finding what you need!


----------



## user79 (Apr 28, 2007)

I tried both the German ones, but I can't seem to find any really BIG curling irons....I don't want spiral curls...I guess hot rollers is all they have. I don't want a UK one because their electrical plugs are really different.

Although how the heck does this one work?


----------



## salvador4dali (Apr 28, 2007)

Are those from Babyliss? I used those ones or ones like that for my friends graduation ball. If I recall correctly you wind the hair round in the grooves that you can just see (next to the metal part) then you depress the red button and the whole metal coil (or whatever you call it!) moves to grasp/clasp the hair. So instead of a clamp that you normally have to hold the hair in place to apply heat you have this coil that moves to hold the hair in place. It worked quite well - tumbling curls -  but it took quite long and her hair is not very thick and quite fine. I'm looking for for curling irons/tongs too - preferably in UK so if anyone can recommend any...! (not meaning to hijack your thread - sorry!)


----------



## user79 (Oct 23, 2007)

Anyone know anymore shops? Amazon.de doesn't have a good selection....or does anyone know a link to a hair beauty site specializing for the European market?


----------



## Ikara (Mar 27, 2008)

super late reply, but I'm just doing the same search... found this page of Whal, they do have many types of curling tongs and an online shop, I've checked just the UK site, but there's a German one too
wahl

Beauty Cosmetics & Fragrances : HQhair.com Hair & Skin Care Products : Hair & Beauty is from the UK but also sells adaptors hehe

Friseurbedarf - Haarpflege - Kosmetik this one is German but it is also available in English

I've also seen that GA.MA Italy has a nice range of hot tools, they are sold at many hairdressing distributors.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tchristi (Mar 28, 2008)

try Folica: Hair Care Skin Care & Beauty Product Reviews they have so many to pick from.


----------



## user79 (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tchristi* 

 
_try Folica: Hair Care Skin Care & Beauty Product Reviews they have so many to pick from._

 
Yeah, although their selection for European current & plugs is very limited, and shipping overseas is exorbinant.


----------

